# He's home...finally!!



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

I've been dying to tell you all about "him" for a month now but I thought I should wait until he arrived. 
I'm in LOVE


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW. Looks like you could have driven it home!
Even comes with the curtains! 

Lucky dog.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I am very jealous. Good Luck with it!!!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks you two 

Bram, Unfortunately he isn't running (yet) but if he had been, I can't imagine how much gas this beast would've gobbled up on a trip from Delaware to northwest PA


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice buy Black Widow!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

schweet!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Now all you need to do is to have someone that can dress up to look like Angus Scrimm and drive that bad boy around town during Halloween. That would be choice!

"You think that when you die you go to heaven? You come to US!"


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

How lucky! How did you get it?


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Sinister said:


> Now all you need to do is to have someone that can dress up to look like Angus Scrimm and drive that bad boy around town during Halloween. That would be choice!
> 
> "You think that when you die you go to heaven? You come to US!"


HA, what a cool idea!
I'd love to have it running and painted black by October. It would look pretty cool in the Halloween parade 
When the guys hauled it here, they passed our town's funeral home and the funeral director just happened to be standing outside at the time. They told me that he didn't take his eyes off of it for a second...he's probably thinking that he'll be getting some competition, lol.

PeeWee...I saw it on ebay :googly:


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

very nice, I'm jealous.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow! now that is cool. since it doesn't run, just make it look like it ran into on of your trees in the front yard. Have the two front doors open with two bodies falling out.

I want one!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Awesome. I really want a hearse... just need enough $$ to get one.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm jealous too... I'd love to have one, but between the money, and the chances of it never running again if I treat it as a "seasonal" car... well... that and the fact that my girlfriend said she wouldn't ever ride in it if I got one... hehe...

Looks like I have to do this one vicariously, rather than get my own.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

BTW, this one on ebay looks nice... anyone in Alabama? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4632550331


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Sweet Blackwidow!! are you going to fix it up and actually drive it or is it more for show in the yard. 
I would love to have one for myself. I some friends that have one, it is killer to ride in, she even has a casket in the back.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

That's a really nice one NecroBones! 
Check this one out...it's ONLY ten grand  
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadi...iewItemQQcategoryZ6152QQitemZ4632204642QQrdZ1

Hella, the guys seem to think that it may run when we get a battery for it...that would be great if that's all it needed. The plan is to get the rusty spots fixed and have it painted black.
I definitely want to drive it to town once in awhile but with the gas prices I doubt if it'll be too often


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I was wondering if you got any extra passengers with that vehicle. You know some dead weight or non-talkative back seat drivers.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Unfortunately no...looks like I'll have to go dig some up myself


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

That's... so... cool!!!  I want one!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Blackwidow said:


> That's a really nice one NecroBones!
> Check this one out...it's ONLY ten grand
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadi...iewItemQQcategoryZ6152QQitemZ4632204642QQrdZ1
> 
> ...


Yeah, I saw that one too... I showed it to my GF... Somehow I don't think she's impressed. 

But yeah, it sounds like you're going to have a lot of fun! I think putting something interesting in the back is a must! Perhaps something animated... heh.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Did you ever see a herse go by and think someday you'll surly die,
They put you in a wooden box and cover you over with dirt and rocks,

Sweet Heruse BW!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

claymud said:


> Did you ever see a herse go by and think someday you'll surly die,
> They put you in a wooden box and cover you over with dirt and rocks.


Not me little buddy! I have this idea about being put in a mausoleum, having my remains shipped to the extreme North as in pole and being set in an ice cave of some sort, or even cremated. No going under the dirt for this kid.

And no, a hearse has never given me visions of my mortality. Maybe if one suddenly left the road and started plowing toward me while I was walking down the sidewalk eating an ice cream sandwich, it might.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Black Widow.
I can't believe you have a hearse. Let's go shopping at Ikea! 

I want that wicked E-Type Jaguar/Hearse custom from "Harold & Maude!"

You people on Unpleasant Street don't mess around!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

I still can't believe it either 

About that Jaguar hearse...what a shame: http://members.aol.com/dragula59/Jag.htm
That car was cool but I REALLY like the '59 Cadillac! http://members.aol.com/dragula59/HMPics.htm


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Well..Black Widow...you are the queen spider in my book.

I had a bad feeling about that car. A batmobile of death it was!

I may just have to commission a custom kit-car one day.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Halloween parade? That looks like a daily driver to me. Pneumatic cylinders on the back doors. Stopped at a stop light, back doors fly open and one of the chained coffin props starts thrashing the coffin doors up and down. Scare someone you will.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

hehe, that is EVIL :xbones: 

A friend stopped by the other day to see the car and got a good scare. I was sitting in the back taking down the curtains and he walked into the lean-to where it's parked, opened the side door and stuck his head in and saw a shadowy figure sitting at the back door...I bet he jumped back three feet, LOL! I couldn't stop laughing...
This thing is already starting to pay for itself


----------



## Nightshade (Feb 26, 2005)

Great score Blackwidow. He's beautiful.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Thank you Nightshade, I think so too


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Sinister said:


> No going under the dirt for this kid.


Sin has the right idea! I have claustrophobia, so no burial in my plans either. The plan is to donate every usable part to the needy and then have my freshly cleaned bones hang in the science class of a university to be determined. Sounds like more fun than going under.

(I just like saying "freshly cleaned bones" - it has a ring to it)


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

How cool is that! That's great Blackwidow. I'm jealous too. Hope you get "him" running for the season!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

dougspaulding said:


> Sin has the right idea! I have claustrophobia, so no burial in my plans either. The plan is to donate every usable part to the needy and then have my freshly cleaned bones hang in the science class of a university to be determined. Sounds like more fun than going under.
> 
> (I just like saying "freshly cleaned bones" - it has a ring to it)


I'm with you guys, no burial for me either. If I had my way about it I would be laid out on a raised platform where I'd happily rot away like my ancestors did. Since that's not allowed, I'll settle for being cremated and having my ashes thrown to the wind.



ScareFX said:


> How cool is that! That's great Blackwidow. I'm jealous too. Hope you get "him" running for the season!


Thanks Woody, I hope so too


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Blackwidow said:


> If I had my way about it I would be laid out on a raised platform where I'd happily rot away like my ancestors did. Since that's not allowed, I'll settle for being cremated and having my ashes thrown to the wind.


Since I've managed to take this thread completely off course, let me continue to do so.

Here's Bruce Cockburn's take on the situation, from his excellent album *Dart to the Heart*:

*Tie Me at the Crossroads*

Tie me at the crossroads when I die
Hang me in the wind til I get good and dry
And the kids that pass can scratch their heads
And say who was that guy?
Tie me at the crossroads when I die.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Blackwidow said:


> I'm with you guys, no burial for me either. If I had my way about it I would be laid out on a raised platform where I'd happily rot away like my ancestors did. Since that's not allowed, I'll settle for being cremated and having my ashes thrown to the wind.


Yeah, I think after donating the usable parts, I'd rather not rot 6 feet under... unless, that is, I can do it with full knight's honors:










The only thing missing in the picture would be a shield.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

I never wanted to be buried, mostly because I don't want my loved ones feeling obligated to visit my grave on holidays etc. I'd rather everyone just think about me occasionally and leave it at that. 
Besides, the cost for burial is ridiculous. I'd rather have my family throw a big party and celebrate my life, not my death.



NecroBones said:


> Yeah, I think after donating the usable parts, I'd rather not rot 6 feet under... unless, that is, I can do it with full knight's honors:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sir NecroBones...yeah, it has a nice ring to it 

I had asked you a question about that prop awhile ago but you must've missed it...I think it was in the prop section but my memory stinks


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Blackwidow said:


> Sir NecroBones...yeah, it has a nice ring to it
> 
> I had asked you a question about that prop awhile ago but you must've missed it...I think it was in the prop section but my memory stinks


Oh really? Yeah, I guess I did. Doh! Remember what it was?


----------

